

Ask HN: Best way to start learning Android with PHP Background? - HeinZawHtet

I am PHP Developer for now. I want to learn android from scratch.<p>what is the best way to start learning Android?
What are best resources for android development (Blog&#x2F;Tutorials&#x2F;Courses)?
======
smutton
Honestly, once you dive into it, there's no real dedicated website for walking
you through (I could be wrong here). You just kind of Google everything;
however, you gotta know what you need to search for when it comes to
Android/Java stuff.

I believe the Android API Documentation has an installation walk-through and
even a few tutorials, though.

------
cholesterol
Google has some options for newbies, like the «Building Your First App»
tutorial that you will find from this page:
[http://developer.android.com/training/index.html](http://developer.android.com/training/index.html)
That's where I've started.

------
on_and_off
Udacity now have Android courses in partnership with Google :
[https://plus.google.com/+AndroidDevelopers/posts/jmSk2az9715](https://plus.google.com/+AndroidDevelopers/posts/jmSk2az9715)

